# LMO Advice



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi,
Can someone please advise us......my hubby has a firm job offer from a good company in Canada. We have an immigration representative who we told the company to liase with in order to process the LMO. To cut a long story short, the LMO application has been sent to immigration rep. almost four days ago now and there has been no contact by the immigration rep. with either us or the company to advise if it is being processed. There have been phone calls and emails sent by both us and the company in canada but he hasn't replied, only response on Monday was that he was very busy and would get to it soon. I am now worried because when I went onto HRSC website today it says there are new application forms to be submitted if application is not received prior to 1st April. This means new regulations I would imagine. We are very concerned that we are not going to meet this April 1st deadline now because the Immigration rep is stalling. Can we just go ahead and tell the company to submit at this stage and to hell with immigration rep? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## McCaul's (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Linda

Just came across this site today & I'm so glad I did! Myself & my hubby are in a similar situation to yourselves. He has a firm job offer and the company have applied for a LMO several weeks ago. The HR manager is very good in keeping us updated but apparently it is taking longer than usual due to the high volume of applications. Have you had any update on yours since?

You mentioned an immigration representative. We hadn't even considered this - is it something we should look into? When are you planning to move? We are hoping to be there in June, but i'm not sure how realistic that is. Hubby works in Dublin at the moment & he has to give 2 months notice to his current employers but he doesn't want to hand in his notice until the LMO comes though. It's frustrating!


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

McCaul's said:


> Hi Linda
> 
> Just came across this site today & I'm so glad I did! Myself & my hubby are in a similar situation to yourselves. He has a firm job offer and the company have applied for a LMO several weeks ago. The HR manager is very good in keeping us updated but apparently it is taking longer than usual due to the high volume of applications. Have you had any update on yours since?
> 
> You mentioned an immigration representative. We hadn't even considered this - is it something we should look into? When are you planning to move? We are hoping to be there in June, but i'm not sure how realistic that is. Hubby works in Dublin at the moment & he has to give 2 months notice to his current employers but he doesn't want to hand in his notice until the LMO comes though. It's frustrating!


Hi, our LMO went in just yesterday. You deffo don't need an immigration representative if your husband's company is on top of things. We are hoping to get our LMO approval within 6 - 8 week but then its another 6-8 weeks for the work permit so if your hubby's LMO is gone in, you should allocate that kind of timescale before giving any notice, plus until you have the work permit in your hands I wouldn't hand in any notice. What part of Canada are you going to? We are going to Winnipeg.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Linda i thought u had got rid of the immigration rep????? And u get work visa at port of entry not beforehand u do not need an immigration rep for a twp x


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> Linda i thought u had got rid of the immigration rep????? And u get work visa at port of entry not beforehand u do not need an immigration rep for a twp x


Hi Jenn, We didn't pay any more money to the Immigration rep. but when the company was processing the LMO paperwork there were a few queries on it so we asked him to help her with the process, (least he could do after paying him initial installment), anyway, its all gone in now so we won't need to ever use him again, thank God. Whats the story with port of entry work permit? I thought the work permit had to be issued from Canadian Embassy in London? (which we were told might take another 6-8 weeks after LMO approval). Will fb you later tonight.


----------



## McCaul's (Apr 1, 2011)

LindaDoyle said:


> Hi, our LMO went in just yesterday. You deffo don't need an immigration representative if your husband's company is on top of things. We are hoping to get our LMO approval within 6 - 8 week but then its another 6-8 weeks for the work permit so if your hubby's LMO is gone in, you should allocate that kind of timescale before giving any notice, plus until you have the work permit in your hands I wouldn't hand in any notice. What part of Canada are you going to? We are going to Winnipeg.



Thanks Linda. We're hopefully going to Halifax, NS. We had never considered a move to Canada before, (or anywhere else, for that matter!) and this opportunity just came up in February and we thought... why not?!? We talked to a lot of people & did quite a bit of research online & we're hearing so many positive things about the country. Now we're raring to go & very excited but just apprehensive until it's official. My husband's company have told him we're good to go once the LMO comes through & we apply for work permits at port of entry. Please keep me updated on your progress, let's hope it all goes as smoothly as possible for us! 

All the best
Sara


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

McCaul's said:


> Thanks Linda. We're hopefully going to Halifax, NS. We had never considered a move to Canada before, (or anywhere else, for that matter!) and this opportunity just came up in February and we thought... why not?!? We talked to a lot of people & did quite a bit of research online & we're hearing so many positive things about the country. Now we're raring to go & very excited but just apprehensive until it's official. My husband's company have told him we're good to go once the LMO comes through & we apply for work permits at port of entry. Please keep me updated on your progress, let's hope it all goes as smoothly as possible for us!
> 
> All the best
> Sara


Sounds like we are both at the same stages Sara. Did you visit Halifax and see if you are going to like it or are you taking the chance, have heard Nova Scotia is lovely. We too are very excited. If you are on facebook you should add me as a friend so that we can chat easier thru' there and can keep each other updated on progress, etc. We are just counting the days away now and the only thing thats keeping our minds off it all is the fact that we are busy re-decorating the house for the rental company to start putting it on their books next month. keep me posted on your progress and if you are looking for me on facebook you will find me as Linda O'Brien Doyle. Take care, Linda.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

We were the exact same as you! never mentioned moving to canada and had never been here before but it was the only job advertised in the job section of the paper for my hubbys trade! so he thought why not and now he has been here 6 months!!!!




McCaul's said:


> Thanks Linda. We're hopefully going to Halifax, NS. We had never considered a move to Canada before, (or anywhere else, for that matter!) and this opportunity just came up in February and we thought... why not?!? We talked to a lot of people & did quite a bit of research online & we're hearing so many positive things about the country. Now we're raring to go & very excited but just apprehensive until it's official. My husband's company have told him we're good to go once the LMO comes through & we apply for work permits at port of entry. Please keep me updated on your progress, let's hope it all goes as smoothly as possible for us!
> 
> All the best
> Sara


----------



## Irish4 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi girls just wondering how you are getting on? Moved to Canada yet?  Trying to get sponsorship for OH who is a carpenter? Or maybe we will just go get out own visas and get a job once over there? Any advice much appreciated


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

hi irish 4, well yes, we have been here in Winnipe now for just over 6 months and while we have had lots of ups and many, many downs, I really do think we made the right decision. We are both working and hubby got his LMO finally after being rejected on the first attempt. We arrived at end of July 2011 and our three kids are loving Canadian life. We are getting less and less homesick and the opportunities here are great so there is no comparison with home right now. Did you guys make a trip over to see where you are planning on living? What province are you thinking about? There is lots and lots of construction work going on everywhere and needless to say there is lots of work out here but as you already know, you need an employer to get an LMO unless you qualify for the under 35 visa. If you want any other info. let me know and good luck with your plans. It is a long process but worth it in the end. Take care. P.S. Sara is also living here and is based in Halifax Nova Scotia, and from what she tells me is living the dream. So we are all happy we made the move.


----------



## Irish4 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi again Linda  We would love to go over and visit Canda but we are literally living day to day with what money we can get, its scary. OH is over 35 but Im under but only a beauty therapist so dont think that would get us in?
At the moment our minds our open to any province we could get O a suitable job you know.
Oh brill to hear about Sara too


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Seems to be the catch 22 a lot of people are in, want to go, can't afford to go.
Or house in negative equity can't sell.

And I've heard rumours of banks getting stroppy with people on tracker mortgages wanting to rent and the bank declaring it a change of the terms and conditions of the mortgage and wanting them off the tracker onto variable rates. {insert your choice expressions for banks here}

Even saving up to fly out for a round of interviews is 1200 to 1500 euro including travel and accommodation isn't it?

Depressed

John


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> Seems to be the catch 22 a lot of people are in, want to go, can't afford to go.
> Or house in negative equity can't sell.
> 
> And I've heard rumours of banks getting stroppy with people on tracker mortgages wanting to rent and the bank declaring it a change of the terms and conditions of the mortgage and wanting them off the tracker onto variable rates. {insert your choice expressions for banks here}
> ...


I hear ya. I really do. We went to the Expo in November 2010 and we both been out of work since the November 2009 at that stage. We literally sold anything that was worth selling over a period of three months to drum up enough money to pay for the flights over in Feb 2011 (just me and the OH) (left kids with grandparent). Anyways, our motivation was the amount of replies that OH got online when he applied for jobs It seemed they were crying out for mechanics over here Anyways we came and we stayed for two weeks and it broke us and we were literally 'saved' by a couple who befriended us on our second day here (through an interview). Anyways they put us up in their basement for the remaining two weeks and fed us even. We went back to Ireland with our firm job offers in the suitcase and proceeded to selling eveything else that we could sell i.e. cars, kids toys, clothes, you name it we sold it. We did three car boot sales to sell stuff to get enough money to get the tickets back for the five of us in July. So believe me if you want it enough, you can make it happen. In hindsight its the best thing we did coming over first cos we were able to suss out so many things in that two weeks. We literally sold everything back home apart from our house to fund our trip in July with no help from anyone, (not even one family member gave us a shilling). I could write a book on our story and we are only six months into it and its still a struggle but a struggle that will be worth it and one that we are both willing to keep doing until we have gotten back on our feet. Our house back home is being rented but they arent even meeting the mortgage repayments We managed to get an interest only agreement from the mortgage provider for the first six months but thats up now and they are insisting we revert back to the full amount. We have put the wheels in motion and the house is up for sale (our dream house), and if you saw where we are living now there is no comparison but we have come back down to earth with a bang and we have one another so thats all that matters i wish you the best and if you want any advice or anything in terms of information please feel free to ask, cos we did it on our own and I know how hard that was so I would love to help others.


----------

